# I would like to talk to those who are making progress



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Is anyone out there really feeling like they are gaining the momentum to start fresh and begin a better, healthier, more social life? I feel like I keep starting to get better and then I just get myself in the same cycle again...I think if I could talk to some other people who are at this point it will motivate me and help me to get better. And once I do get better, I plan on helping others as well! So please pm me if you are interested in talking and working together on this.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

I feel the same way. We need to talk more with people who are getting somewhere.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah pm me too itd be interestign to see what works fro some poepl and what doest, what would be perfect to mee would be someone who got over his SA


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

well i'm in no way cured, id say i'm definitely "gaining momentum". I've gotten alot better with things in the past few years. What has helped me through things is first of all staying positive. If your looking at things negatively and are being angry with the way you are or whatnot you aren't going to get better. So you need to be happy with who you are and know that everyone has their own problems that they need to deal with, and hey thats life. The second thing for me was exposure. Dont cower away from the things that make you nervous, the only way you can get better is if you face them. Start off slow, for example go to a grocery often (if you know going their gives you anxiety.) Then try to do some other things while your there, like ask an employee what isle a certain item is located on. Even if you know where it is, oh so what... it gives you some experience with speaking up to strangers which helps. Also can try make small talk with cashier... or even if its just a "hi", aslong as its more than you would normally say. Little by little you should get alittle more comfortable with things.

So its all about pushing your limits and keeping a positive attitude. There will be bumps in the road for sure, it isn't all smooth sailing. But the most important thing is knowing that you can get better and committing yourself to it. For me i Dont think I can ever get 100% better. I think SA will always be with me. But I'm just trying to get to the point where it doesn't control my life at all, and hopefully not feel as nervous in certain situations that still bother me I'll be satisfied. Most importantly i just want a happy life, and letting SA control how I live my life wont (or wasn't) making me happy. So have some faith, its not an easy life we're living, but making the decision to try to get better already proves your a strong person. Everyone here deserves the best life has to offer. If you commit yourself enough and work hard on it, you will find it.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

**

Thanks everyone


----------



## LeoSteal (Apr 10, 2006)

Mmmh I can say I made some improvements but as stated before, its a 2 step forward, 1 step backward proces as like everything in life. 

Since I know I have SA I felt better to know I'm not some weird person but just someone with SA. What has helped for me is acceptance, mindfullness & training. When I feel like I'm in a anxiety situation I stop and accept the situation and after done that everything goes alot smoother. You must know & accept that there wont be a sudden nirvana in your life which is going to remove your SA in a second. Thats never going to happen, if you want to get over SA then train yourself step by step, meditate & try to be mindfull with your thoughts when you are in social situations. Try to accept situations that make you nerves.

I have also learned about life and SA but I will try to make time for that in the future to share it with this forum. I'm starting on a book called "Get out of your mind & get in to your life.", its sure seems intresting.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I have recently had HUGE improvements that I would be willing to share with anyone who is willing to listen. Be prepared though, I will tell you it is a combination of meds, therapy, and faith, all working together. I am happier than I have been in 3 years and am no longer posting "woe is me" threads but trying to uplift others. Let me know what you want to know!


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

christiem said:


> I have recently had HUGE improvements that I would be willing to share with anyone who is willing to listen. Be prepared though, I will tell you it is a combination of meds, therapy, and faith, all working together. I am happier than I have been in 3 years and am no longer posting "woe is me" threads but trying to uplift others. Let me know what you want to know!


that's great! I'm interested in how you've been able to turn it around. Feel free to share or PM me.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

this is probably discouraging: I'm always making progress.


----------

